# Bt Laco/timex



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's my latest addition to the stable, a LACO Electric which is believed to be possibly a pre-production sample backset coming from the estate of a previous TIMEX employee. The really interesting thing for me is that lightning bolt sweep seconds, and I really do think that should have been carried on into the standard TIMEX production runs, it makes this definitely my second fave watch after the Dorado










*LACO Electric*










*Back View*

*Backset view Below* - Gold Plated!










Keeping good time, piccies from JM on the Timex Forum who kindly let me have it from the estate find! Just loving it, been a daily wearer since it arrived.

The other option is it may have been a run that Laco did for themselves, and simply ended up in the colection? Who knows, either way, it's a keeper! :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

We need to see a photo of the movement Mel.....please?

Interesting that the crown does not have the centre screw...which suggests it is more like Timex Model 84 rather than the earlier Timex (Laco) Model 67.


----------

